# Why upgrade from V60 to an espresso machine



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi, still consider myself relatively new to brewing coffee but have embraced it fully, have my Hario grinder, set of scales, stop watch and good beans from Rave Coffee. Learnt how to weigh, time and alter my grind size to obtain a good cup of coffee that I enjoy. Obvious step now seems to be to buy a good grinder then move to an espresso machine but my question is why?

i enjoy my coffee from the V60, am adept at altering the grind size to obtain a brew I enjoy when I try new beans and understand the limitations of hand grinding

, slow, inconsistent grind size etc

But before I go spend money on a mignon then a Sage DTP (researched choice if I go for it) what will that gain me against what I can already get out of my V60?

thanks in advance neil


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Different sort of drink, if you like espresso. Go try one in a coffee shop. You could get a Moka Pot for not much cash and try a stronger brew.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Comparing pour over to espresso is like comparing chalk and cheese - they are very different. Before you consider buying an espresso set up, would be a good idea to find a few good third wave coffee shops where you can taste a variety of espresso both house blends and single origins. If they appeal, you know what to do next.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Making coffee is about getting good extractions and taste from beans you like. How you do it is personal preference. Filter and/or espresso are just different ways to achieve that goal. One is not an upgrade over the other.

Lots of learning required to make good espresso. If you like it go for it. But there are plenty of other brew methods than V60 you can use for little outlay. Perhaps a better hand grinder than the Hario would help?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

You go to some artisan coffee shops and get a V60-made coffee, that in itself should be an indication that it's not inferior to an espresso / espresso based drink. It's different, but so are an apple and an orange, you don't upgrade between those.

Many people want / think they want an espresso machine and don't want to pay out for a decent machine but be unsure whether they'll get use from it. So, those people, if they got a V60, would see it as an upgrade to an espresso machine because it's what they wanted and ad to make do with something different. Coffee made via a V60 is very different to an espresso made drink (the very fact it's filtered by paper makes it very different).

I'd suggest: Search on here and the internet, you'll find lots of insight as to the characteristics of the different brewing methods, then think about what it is you like of the V60 coffee and what it is that you don't like about it. That should enable you to determine whether a machine is the right way for you. You may find you get a machine but still sometimes want V60 based coffee for a change.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree with all of the above. It's a different drink all together. Go to a good coffee shop and ask for s double espresso. Try it, see it for yourself. It's an intense, full bodied, sweet (if extracted properly) short beverage. My advice to you is not to invest in espresso gear unless it's something that you really enjoy and want to explore.

I love espresso, having brewed for 7 years, upgrading to very good equipment. Recently I decided that I wanted to explore different brews and sold my coffee machine. Currently using a Moka pot, which I quite like it! Eventually I'll buy another espresso machine, but it will have to be a lever


----------

